# 1952 SCHWINN PANTHER LADIES VINTAGE BLUE CRUISER BICYCLE SPRINGER PHANTOM



## tomsjack (May 15, 2018)

*1952 SCHWINN PANTHER LADIES VINTAGE BLUE CRUISER BICYCLE SPRINGER PHANTOM On Ebay*

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/1952-SCHWINN-PANTHER-LADIES-VINTAGE-BLUE-CRUISER-BICYCLE-SPRINGER-PHANTOM*


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 15, 2018)

@tomsjack   link doesn't work.....


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 15, 2018)

I CONNECTED WITH POSTED URL,
BUT IT LOOKS LIKE A TAKEOFF OF EBAY!


----------



## GTs58 (May 15, 2018)

Link............  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=352322409980


----------

